
Show HN: Compare search results from fuzzy|sifter|fuzzyset|lunr|fast-fuzzy|fuse - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/search-comparison
======
fiatjaf
I had this project somewhat abandoned, but today I needed it to choose which
fuzzy search library I would use for a new project, so I added 2 more
libraries and made it a little faster and it ended up being very useful.

